# Here we go with another ridiculous Hinoki board thread



## oval99 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hope you enjoyed my Mad Fold-In reference there:laugh:

Anyways, my 3-year-old Williams-Sonoma plastic cutting board is shot and I was thinking of getting a Hinoki board. It appeals to me because it seems to bridge the gap between a plastic board (don't want another one) and an end-grain board (don't want one and can't afford anyway). I like that they are apparently easier on knife edges and aren't the unwieldy behemoths that end-grains are; I'm short (5'7") and have approximated the height of a standard end-grain by placing some books under my plastic board and did not like the feel at all. I'm currently looking at the Kiso Large Hinoki board which seems to be well-regarded here.

So after looking through the other Hinoki threads, I came up with some criteria. Not sure if a Hinoki board hits all my needs, but here goes:

1) It should be noticeably easier on knife edges. I know that technique is partially to blame for dull knives, but I mostly do push/pull cutting (with occasional rocking). I can't sharpen on my own (yet) so I'd like to keep the edges as sharp as possible between my twice-yearly mail-order sharpenings. However, I've read that some users have noticed their knives sticking into the board to the point where it's disruptive; if that happens it ain't worth it. NOTE: I'm using a Takamura Hana Damascus 210 gyuto, with a possible addition of a higher-end Japanese-made Chinese cleaver (probably something like a Sugimoto #30). I'll be using both equally.

2) The board will accommodate my current worfklow of prepping veggies on one side and then flipping it over to prep boneless proteins. I have a small kitchen (and smaller wallet) and don't have room for two cutting boards. Don't mind wiping the veggie side dry before flipping and then washing and wiping the whole thing shortly after prep, but needing two boards is a deal breaker.

3) (Relatively) easy to maintain. I don't mind initially coating it with mineral oil to give it water resistance and coat every 2-4 weeks with oil and board wax. I've seen conflicting advice about honyaki board care here and elsewhere however: do they need oil? Wax? Wet the board before each use? All of the above? None of the above? Some of the above?

4) Stain resistant. Obviously I can't throw it in a high-heat dishwasher, but I'd like to be able to cut up stuff like oil-packed sundried tomatoes and chipotles in adobo on the board and have at least most of the stains removed with vigorous scrubbing under running water.

5) Longevity. For that price, I'd like it to last longer than plastic. If I get at least 5-7 years out of it, I'd consider it good value.

Thanks!


----------



## Anton (Jun 21, 2017)

Just get JKI's 
Will do everything and more


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2017)

Anton said:


> Just get JKI's
> Will do everything and more



I don't think I have them on the website though


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 22, 2017)

Jon, I'd be interested in more information as well. I was surprised to see that you carry them since I didn't recall seeing them, but if they're not listed, it all makes sense. Please PM or post info on your subforum if it's not allowed here. Thanks!


----------



## oval99 (Jun 22, 2017)

That makes two of us Todd. I'd like to learn more about John's hinoki boards as well.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 22, 2017)

Ummm...make that three. I gotta get to Jon's store someday.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 28, 2017)

I have used smaller Hinoki boards. Like them at least 1" thick. They are easy on your knives. Light in weight can scrub them in the sink. I use cleavers too. Heavy chopping a Hinoki will get beat up some. I use the Sugimoto 30 veg. cleaver on it light chopping is ok. 

Use to get them cheap at the Japanese market now they only carry plastic. As a home cook wood is much nicer. 

You will not get too much support here sending your knives out twice a year to get sharpened. Call Jon at Japanese Knife Imports. All you really need to start is a combo stone a little sharpening knowledge and your knives will be much sharper.


----------

